# Blue Yonder



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Blue yonder


http://www.abugarcia.com/Abu-Garcia®-Ambassadeur®-Blue-Yonder/1347792,default,pd.html


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

The 2015 Blue Yonder should have been sent out with a one piece aluminum frame, an A-R Pawl, 24 lbs of drag, and the same mag set-up that is offered on the 7000i, that is all, carry on.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

scoutin4reds said:


> The 2015 Blue Yonder should have been sent out with a one piece aluminum frame, an A-R Pawl, 24 lbs of drag, and the same mag set-up that is offered on the 7000i, that is all, carry on.


24lbs of drag in a 6500/7000 size reel is not needed. Manufactures know this that's why they are rated as they are. The 6500/7000 are #14-#20lb reels. Reel makers know this and they also know there will be the person that puts #50 braid on the reel lock down the drag and destroy the reel.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Sounds like you're describing an Avet SX 5.3 with cast control and a beefed up drag.  

Agree with AbuMike. Why 24# of drag on a reel likely using 17-20# line?


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

Why 24lb drag on a 6ooo-7000? I think it would be great to have a reel that could serve double duty, say work as surf reel that blasts the bait way out there, and a boat reel that has the ability to bring in a 50lb amberjack. We could have one spool filled with 14-17lb test line, on another spool have it filled with 20-50lb braid, and we could just swap out the gears and the spools when we're getting ready to fish. I'm a big fan of Abu 6500 reels, and I'm slowly building some Blue Yonder reels with this concept in mind. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the spool shaft would bend


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> the spool shaft would bend


Yep sure will....


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

I couldn't agree with ya'll more, I've seen a few bent axles. I did find a company in the UK that makes a marine grade stainless steel axle that may be a solution, and I'm gonna give it a shot. In the end it may turn out to be a big waste, it'll be fun to try it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The reels were not designed or built for that but it's your money. Just remember you can't turn chicken crap into chicken salad....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> The reels were not designed or built for that but it's your money. Just remember you can't turn chicken crap into chicken salad....


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

Get a Saltist. Ive seen vids of dudes throwing them a mile, and Ive used mine for some boat work. About the closest thing to double duty you will find...until that Release Surf is available.



scoutin4reds said:


> Why 24lb drag on a 6ooo-7000? I think it would be great to have a reel that could serve double duty, say work as surf reel that blasts the bait way out there, and a boat reel that has the ability to bring in a 50lb amberjack. We could have one spool filled with 14-17lb test line, on another spool have it filled with 20-50lb braid, and we could just swap out the gears and the spools when we're getting ready to fish. I'm a big fan of Abu 6500 reels, and I'm slowly building some Blue Yonder reels with this concept in mind. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Saltist are tanks


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree. I would consider an Avet SX 5.3 double duty reel. I've caught 30 lb Amberjack on one... several of 'em but I use it to cast at the IRI as well. Casts like a dream but there's no spool lip to thumb. Hasn't been a big problem for me.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....say what u want and will...the ORIGINAL BLUE YONDER was the EASIEST, SMOOTHEST....casting reel right out of the box I HAVE EVER USED...I still have it and still love it.....


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> Saltist are tanks


maybe for surf fishing but i have seen 3 blow up on aj's when the ir went out


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

OG Blue Yonders are some of my favorites to cast...but to catch fish, they could be a little better.

Sadly, these new ones don't look as nice. Don't know how they fish though.


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

I've got both new and old BY, cause I was curious of the improvements. The new BY fishes great and you can easily add an AR dog to take the strain off the ar bearing. I want the brake plate for the ar dog mount and the handle off the new one to put it on the classic BY. 
The improvements I made on the classic BY were; a solid one piece aluminum frame, a solid SS tournament axle from the rocket reel company anchoring into an akios speed bullet so I can keep the clicker, and changed the drags to smoothies. I have a stainless gear set out of a TSR and a gear set from a high speed, and I am ready to crank in some fish this year. 
I can burn some drag disks up and easily replace them, but we're gonna find out what a revamped BY can do.


----------

